# Timbren



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

Anybody using the front Timbren on there trucks with plow package? I have plow prep on this truck and she seems to sag a little with the plow.....my other Super Duty's were leaf spring frontends and I just put in an extra leavf and they never sagged. If anyone is using them, do you like them and what part number did you get?

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What year trk you talking about ?


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

My 2012 Truck, the other trucks are leaf spring front ends.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok. What's a new set of h.d. coils going for?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I use them and like them. 

Do a search they have been talked about a lot on here.


----------



## trevier (Dec 24, 2007)

I used them on my 96 f250, it helped, but made it ride worse. So I took them off in the spring and put them on in the fall.


----------



## SPSkyo8530 (Dec 7, 2009)

A must have. I run them on all our trucks. Stops the constant bottoming out when plowing. Buyers makes a generic version that is cheaper and works well also.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

i used to use them on my older fords(88-96) and hated them. as you were always still overloaded and they transfered the road vibrations more. Now i only use airbag and love them alot more.


----------



## Cond Enterprise (Aug 24, 2013)

I had them on my 99 F250 and thought they rode fine, when I bought my 04 PSD I just had a local spring shop add a leaf to the front. This new truck has coils and they are the 6k plow package ones. Just seems like she sags when I'm stacking snow or its kinda heavy. I found multiple posts using search on here but none that were related to my current year truck


----------



## broke down (Oct 23, 2011)

I have a 12 that I put timbrens on front and rear. I have the plow prep also which is 5600 lb rating on the gas motor trucks I think the 6000 were in the diesels. I run a 9'-6" western v plow and it only sags an inch when the plow is raised. I does seem to help when stacking although I don't try to stack snow to the moon. I also came from an earlier year Ford with leafs and an extra in the front and I will agree it takes some getting used to. The coils are definitely softer front end.


----------



## snowbuster1 (Dec 14, 2010)

I run the airlift 1000 on my 05. I love them. It don't change my ride from when plow is on or off.


----------



## 04hd (Jan 3, 2013)

Not running a ford but have them on my chevy in the front and love them. 8.5 mvp with wings and it drops maybe an inch. Much worse before I had them, very simple to install I am getting rear ones as well.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Put them on my 05' F-150 and made a world of difference. 

The only time the ride quality changed is when I put load range E tread wright tires on the truck. Otherwise with the stock recommended tires, the ride change was minimal.

.........


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

SPSkyo8530;1710769 said:


> A must have. I run them on all our trucks. Stops the constant bottoming out when plowing. Buyers makes a generic version that is cheaper and works well also.


 Do you have a link where I can purchase a set?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Internet search


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

i just put a set of the heavy duty ones on our 06 f150 because my mason is using it now. that truck will take 30 bags of cement now which is rite around 3000 lbs.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Broncslefty7;1822666 said:


> i just put a set of the heavy duty ones on our 06 f150 because my mason is using it now. that truck will take 30 bags of cement now which is rite around 3000 lbs.


Which is way overloaded. I'd refuse to drive it personally but that's pretty impressive for a 150.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

yeah it is overloaded but it doesnt sag nearly as much with the timbrens on.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

2002 F-350 ---- was gonna add Timbrens, but also upgrade to new X-Springs and new shocks all the way around...figured give it a whole new start. Thought a lot easier than the airbags...??


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Gonna do it to my 96 1500 too (Timbrens and new coils/shocks)...last year BOTH hubs and one spindle snapped! I was the same as many others on here saying that the 1500/150 can take it, and it did for a long time, but maybe if I would have done that up front, it would shave prolonged the inevitable, but for 4 years of hard plowing in NYC, that was pretty good...when it went thought - it went!!! hahaha


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

snowbuster1;1719953 said:


> I run the airlift 1000 on my 05. I love them. It don't change my ride from when plow is on or off.


x2 airlift air bags work get. I didnt need them for my snow plow, needed them fro the wider tires. But great ride, easy to install.


----------

